# leopard gecko name suggestions



## Jackman94 (Mar 18, 2009)

hi im getting a leo in the next couple of weeks and need some name suggestions


----------



## Corn-Znake-Neil (May 17, 2009)

Lenny :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

how about an original SPOT : victory:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Cecil!


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

falcore


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

please dont call it leo, yoshi, spyro or lizzy


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

How about LEGO?


----------



## Jackman94 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hav Come to a decision for a name if its a girl ......................... Ziggy 

If its a boy maybe LEGO 

thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Ziggy is awesome!!! I love it!! What about Zippy for a boy?:2thumb:


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

bonnie or speckle!


----------



## Jackman94 (Mar 18, 2009)

i have decided a name for a boy  


Gecks 

what do you think ?


----------

